# The Abyssal Campaign (~260pg).



## Zappo (Nov 5, 2003)

Should any of my players be so sneaky to lurk these boards without telling me, he should stop reading now and report for termination as soon as possible.

 I am writing a long adventure (or short campaign) entirely set in the Abyss. While the adventure is designed with Planescape in mind, it could really be played as standalone, or plugged into any campaign. Since the five chapters I've (almost) completed are already almost 200 pages, and there are four more to go, the end result is going to be a very long trip.

The PCs, while on a relatively easy mission, get trapped in the Abyss. As the complex plot unfolds, they meet many weird NPCs, visit a number of twisted locations, fight hordes of insane monsters, and eventually escape. And, if I am halfway decent at writing this stuff, vow to never come within three planes of the Abyss ever again.

The Abyssal Campaign is designed to appeal to both roleplayers and rollplayers, and to scare the hell out of each. There are complex NPCs, dangerous deals to be done, hard moral choices, and mature themes. There are tough fights requiring smart tactics, outright unwinnable fights, and a choice of horrible fates for the foolish.
            Nevertheless, many encounters are more scary than deadly (don't tell this to the players  ).

There are sidebars designed to help the DM integrate the adventure in his campaign, and to help getting the adventure back on track if the PCs stray too far.

Link in this post.

I welcome any opinions and suggestions. I am especially afraid of having left plot holes, so if you spot any feel free to point them out. 

I've also got another, normal-sized, Planescape-style adventure titled Matter of Opinion. It needs some filing here and there, but it's mostly complete.
http://wwwstud.dsi.unive.it/~fpolo/moo.zip (DOC)


edit:

The adventure is done, although shorter than anticipated. I'm afraid RL issues prevented me from fully fleshing out the ending. Final pagecount is 260 pages, 7 chapters.

Link in this post.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 7, 2003)

If you haven't already, I highly suggest reading 
From Dretch to Demonlord by BlackDirge
on the Story Hour Forum.
He goes through the entire process from the point of view of a wizard's spirit who was damned.
He also describes (in detail) various locales/dimensions in the abyss.

~Hunter


----------



## Malicene (Nov 8, 2003)

argh... someone get first... yep BLACKDIRGE is too good ! 

(by the way , gonna have a look to your stuff)


----------



## RC Hagy (Nov 9, 2003)

Zappo said:
			
		

> I welcome any opinions and suggestions. I am especially afraid of having left plot holes, so if you spot any feel free to point them out.





Do not think of them as plot holes... just 'stratigically placed DM freeform zones of creativity'!

Worry about plot holes in short story or novel. An adventure being at the whim of the players means that that plot hole may give you the room to 'salvage' an adventure which otherwise be cut short.

Let me read it first (as time allows) and try and see what you see before I say more.


Hagy
Vermont


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 11, 2003)

Just reading it now.  Very entertaining!

One thing- the Creature of Darkness template should include electricity immunity and perhaps DR 1/- (to protect against the elements).


----------



## Zappo (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks! I don't want the creatures to be _completely_ immune to the layer's environment. During the storms, most creatures will stay in their holes and caves, with maybe only the biggest ones (those with the needed +4 natural armor) wandering around and risking a lightning strike. This way, PCs can choose between staying in the open and taking hits and lightnings until the storm wears off (but being relatively safe from the critters), or finding a cave and avoiding the storm (and having to fight the monsters).
 A rock and a hard place: there are several such situations throughout the adventure.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 11, 2003)

I notice the Gardener has potions of maximized bull's strength and cat's grace, but in 3.5 these spells give flat bonuses, and so aren't affected by maximize.

Clairvoyance now allows you to see and hear your target, so the example about magic in the abyss needs to be tinkered with a little.

When you say that damage dealing spells in the abyss are "enhanced" do you mean "empowered"?

I imagine this is discussed in the next chapter, but the frequency and duration of lightning storms on 76 would be handy.  And notes about the terrain.

Back to abyssal magic.  I don't play planescape, so this is probably a dumb question, but there is mention of some divination magics being used routinely- Abrit Atticus casting detect thoughts, the Tiefling wizard with a permanent detect magic.  Didn't you say that local demon lords would mess up divinations?  Or is this only for things like augury and the spell _divination_?

Oh, and should the worm have paralyzing tentacles?  Does its entangling goo have a duration?

Two final questions:

Is there a downloadable source book that would provide the necessary background for planescape?  

When is the next chapter going to be available?


----------



## Zappo (Nov 11, 2003)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I notice the Gardener has potions of maximized bull's strength and cat's grace, but in 3.5 these spells give flat bonuses, and so aren't affected by maximize.
> 
> Clairvoyance now allows you to see and hear your target, so the example about magic in the abyss needs to be tinkered with a little.



When I wrote those sections, I was still playing 3.0.  I'll swap the Maximized potions with Persistant ones (making them more valuable).







> When you say that damage dealing spells in the abyss are "enhanced" do you mean "empowered"?



Correct.







> I imagine this is discussed in the next chapter, but the frequency and duration of lightning storms on 76 would be handy. And notes about the terrain.



They'll be in the final section of chapter II. It will detail the PCs' escape from Castle Maldithar and towards a portal out, through the dangers of the layer's outside.







> Back to abyssal magic. I don't play planescape, so this is probably a dumb question, but there is mention of some divination magics being used routinely- Abrit Atticus casting detect thoughts, the Tiefling wizard with a permanent detect magic. Didn't you say that local demon lords would mess up divinations? Or is this only for things like augury and the spell _divination_?



Good point. For that matter, I myself didn't particularly hose my PCs with detect magic, see invisible and similar. My reasoning is that, even though the demon lord has the power to intercept any divination, if he bothered to catch _all_ of them he would waste all his time for little benefit. He's not a god and he can't pay attention to everything at once. I reckon 90% of the divinations cast in any given layer will be stuff like _detect magic_, _detect [alignment]_ and similar (especially since lots of fiends have them as spell-like abilities). Most tanar'ri lords only intervene against the powerful stuff, the spells such as _divination_, _commune_, _speak with dead_, _scrying_, that indicate the presence of a powerful caster.
 I'll write this explicitly in the abyssal magic section.







> Oh, and should the worm have paralyzing tentacles? Does its entangling goo have a duration?



The tentacles don't actually paralyze. The passage in the book is simply false. Don't trust demons to write accurate reports. 
  As for the goo, it should last as long as _entangle_ (90 minutes for The Worm). After that duration, it becomes weak and can no longer hold a creature (though it stays there for added ickyness). Smart PCs will stay away from the creature; they have few chances of passing near it and staying alive, let alone actually fight it. Luckily, there are lots of other targets.







> Two final questions:
> Is there a downloadable source book that would provide the necessary background for planescape?



Not for free, unfortunately. Svgames.com has the ESDs for all Planescape manuals and boxed set, and www.planewalker.com is working on Planescape 3E. Fortunately, the adventure doesn't really require much knowledge of Planescape material after the first chapter, because the PCs are almost completely cut off from the rest of the planes.







> When is the next chapter going to be available?



No idea. I am about to begin a stage with the local national research council, and after that I'll leave Italy for 5 months to study abroad. I don't know whether the stage means slightly less free time or no free time at all, and I have absolutely no clue as to what studying abroad will involve. I can promise that I will complete the adventure (heck, my players would kill me otherwise), but _when_, eh.... could be anything.


----------



## Zappo (Dec 3, 2003)

Updated. Chapter 2 is complete, and I have started chapter 3. The link is the same. Pagecount is now 60. I should be able to write more in the next days.

 We're playing this adventure while I write it... the characters have found the book in the monster zone (the dire tiger has provided moments of sheer terror), and are now exploring the lake and wondering about Skralekos' motivations. The "vile" elements have been very successful; the players (even those with evil PCs) are genuinely hating Briwan (and Trevoc) and I'm wondering if I should give the PCs an opportunity to face them or keep them in store for later.

  Want to know more? The link is on the first post.


----------



## Zappo (Dec 28, 2003)

Updated. Cleanup and more of chapter 3.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 19, 2004)

I just wanted to say that I enjoy reading your updates.  Thanks for posting them!

Oh- the lantern the mad hermit has- wouldn't it be easier to say that the dark creatures treat creatures in the radius of its illumination as if they had full concealment?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 19, 2004)

double post


----------



## Zappo (Jan 19, 2004)

Treating characters within the light radius as invisible to the creatures means that the monsters will still wander around in large numbers, and attack squares taking the 50% miss chance.
 The aversion effect means that the creatures will see and approach the hermit, but they can't quite get near. I think this is more fun because the monsters will circle around the hermit just outside his normal field of view, unable to come closer and unwilling to go away. After talking to the hermit, the PCs have to break through the circle of monsters.

 It was a fun encounter. I played the hermit as if he didn't quite know about the creatures of darkness, and was convinced that he lived in a fairly lonely layer. It really weirded out the PCs. 

 The next update, when I can find the time to complete it, will see the PCs out of the 76th layer and into the 1st. Probably, it'll have less combat and more politics.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 21, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> I am about to begin a stage with the local national research council, and after that I'll leave Italy for 5 months to study abroad. I don't know whether the stage means slightly less free time or no free time at all, and I have absolutely no clue as to what studying abroad will involve. I can promise that I will complete the adventure (heck, my players would kill me otherwise), but _when_, eh.... could be anything.




[OT]CNR? What kind of research are you doing? Have you already decided the target country?[/OT]


----------



## Zappo (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes, CNR. I have completed the stage a couple days ago - I worked on open-source videoconferencing applications on IP-based networks. As for the study abroad - look at the other link in my sig.


----------



## RC Hagy (Jan 29, 2004)

Now that I have caught up... how do I put this kindly...


There is nothing in there which I could not change quick or twist to my own nefarious purposes!

Good stuff, keep 'em moving!


RC Hagy
Vermont


----------



## Zappo (Feb 10, 2004)

Updated! The heroes see light again and the adventure proceeds into the abyssal city/fortress of Broken Reach.


----------



## Allanon (Feb 11, 2004)

I like the adventure, but there is one thing that isn't right. 
The speeds of the NPC's. You've used the 2nd edition speeds, for instance the retriever has a speed of 15 according to you're write-up while in 3.5 that would be 50ft. But other than that I haven't been able to find any more faults (yet). Keep up the good work


----------



## Zappo (Feb 11, 2004)

Not exactly: I'm using the speed in meters. They are numerically equal to 2e speeds, but only by pure chance. 

That's what is most useful for me, because it's what we use in actual play (Italian D&D uses the metric system). If people find it to be a real hindrance, I could easily convert to imperial units.


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Feb 11, 2004)

Out of curiosity, is there a version of this available on the web? My version of word is having a tought time with the document. The bits of the intro I got to read are really keen though.


----------



## Zappo (Feb 11, 2004)

It uses lots of fancy Word formatting, and translating it to HTML would be a tough job. You probably need Word 2000 to read it. However, I managed to make a pdf:

http://members.xoom.virgilio.it/zappo/abyssal.pdf.zip

 It's got a watermark, but it's otherwise good.


----------



## Allanon (Feb 11, 2004)

There exists a special Italian D&D version

No fair here in The Netherlands we have to make due with the English/American version. Do you know how hard it is to learn to calculate in feet and inches? 

The strange thing is that when one player once tried converting everything to the metric system it began feeling less like D&D, I guess the imperial system just grew on us.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 13, 2004)

Zappo! I have just finished reading your updated adventure, I have some questions...

Have you started it already with a group? The plot a hell of a nice (or abyssally nice if you prefer...) but it seems very TOUGH! Lots and lots of creatures among which some very powerful ones in a limited space in the dungeon-like locations. Perhaps the PCs are supposed to have already advanced a few levels when they get to the prison... However I like how you mixed creatures of differerent CRs, including some easily disposable - by the PCs - but definitely not harmless monsters of CR lower than the party level.

This adventure of yours could -just- be what I need to finally play a whole adventure on an outer plane, I'm definitely going to steal this! Well, I am not sure but I suppose you may be quite glad if I do... 

I am not playing in a Planescape setting however, so I guess that I have to adapt the first part of it and let it happen on the material plane instead of Sigil. I think this kind of change doesn't require any real work at all at the end.


----------



## Zappo (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah, I've played almost the entire part that I've written so far. Naturally, the group is supposed to gain levels through the adventure, but the prison is the very beginning so it is to be played by characters of the indicated levels.

 If you think it's TOUGH, it means that it's doing what it was designed to do: scare, not kill! The prison is - with a few exceptions - _way_ easier than it seems, combat-wise. First of all, a lot of the encounters are cakewalks for a party of the specified level. Secondly, as soon as the party gets to the lower prison, they have a safe place to rest just minutes away from the dungeon. The monster zone isn't supposed to be completed in one foray.

 My party is composed of 3 to 5 characters (attendance is very variable), each one created with 25 point buy, and most of them slightly underequipped for their level. They played the upper prison very cautiously, using darkvision and low-light vision rather than torches, saving spells as much as possible, and talking to all NPCs that could help them. In the lower prison, they entered the monster zone four or five times before finding out everything they needed to know to get out. They were scared witless during the first one or two walks in the zone, and had to retreat (well, actually flee) more than once. After a few encounters with the creatures of darkness, they developed sound tactics to prevent sneak attacks and to avoid detection very effectively (ready actions, never use open light if you can help it, use summoned creatures to draw the monsters away from you). You should also remember the auto-enhancement of all damage-dealing spells. Throughout the entire first part, this works entirely to the players' advantage: no enemy has big boom spells, but the party wizard can rock the house with 12d6 fireballs and shotgun magic missiles.

 Up to now, there were three deaths, which sounds fairly bad but all of them were the result of very, very stupid decisions which aren't going to be repeated any time soon (hint: if you are calculating whether your friend can afford to be in the area of a fireball, _remember_ the auto-enhancement of damage spells). The adventure isn't directly out to get the players, but it looks like it is. _Terror_ is the point; dead characters aren't scared. 

 As for adapting the adventure to run off the Prime Material, that should be easy. It has a definite Planescape flavor, but when it comes to actual Planescape elements it doesn't have that many. If you decide to run it, make sure to let me know what happens!


----------



## D.Shaffer (Feb 13, 2004)

....Edited because somehow my reply ended up on the wrong thread and I cant for the life of me figure out how to delete.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 16, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> If you decide to run it, make sure to let me know what happens!




I am really looking forward to! I won't do it right now, we currently have a party of 4th level characters, and a couple of the players haven't yet played at levels higher than that, therefore I would not like to have them "jump" to 6th (the reason being only that I know they will be dazzled by having too many new options - especially spells - to choose from all of a sudden, not because I think it would be "unfair" or anything...). Also we are starting in a few days The Forge Of Fury, and I already ready for it 

But I want to ask you a suggestion, and maybe I'll even make an entire new thread about it later today... You say that your party had to flee a few times. Often we had the problem that our players (including myself when I am a player) tend to very rarely flee! Some of us have a limited experience with D&D and don't know about many monsters, since they don't even own the Monster Manual, therefore they normally have no idea how challenging a monster they haven't heard before could be. I am facing this question now for Forge of Fury, 



Spoiler



in the case of the Roper: I am sure that those players have no clue that the Roper with CR 10 is almost impossible to beat without losing some PCs, how can they understand they must not fight it when I say "you see a stalagmite move and open a toothy mouth and a scary eye"?


 How do you usually hint to players that the opponent they are facing is a suitable challenge or is otherwise too strong to fight? Do visual clues and description hint enough in your experience?


----------



## Zappo (Feb 16, 2004)

6th level for the Abyssal Campaign is very low, I played it with a party averaging a bit more than 8th. At 6th they would have to be _very_ careful, and not knowing when to run is going to be a big problem.

 Luckily, everyone in my group is fairly experienced. Most monsters have visual cues to their power, and even if they don't read the MM in their spare time, they can recognize danger when they see it (the roper is the wrong monster for that, though... a stalagmite with teeth makes me think of something from Mario Bros).

 In the Abyssal Campaign, there are lots and lots of hints about the power of most opponents. Chiefly, the creatures of darkness' tactics: they bite and run, and this allows them to do lots of sneak attacks and to strike fear but it also means that PCs can get solid data on their power and still have a few rounds to prepare or run.

 Many of these hints are even designed to cause the PCs to overestimate their opponents (eg, the flames dancing on Rothakon's skin - some players now suspect that he's a _balor_, maybe with a reduce spell).

  In any case, here the PCs are in the _Abyss_. If they don't know when to run and hide, they'll learn. At the suggested levels, the upper prison can't be done by wandering around with lit torches and attacking all patrols; you must gather allies, exploit the demons' incompetency, and not get noticed. The monster zone can't be done in one strike; you have to scout it, develop tactics to avoid sneak attacks, and avoid attracting the monsters. The tanar'ri guarding the gate to the Plains can't be fought all together (this cost the life of a PC in my game); you have to wait for them to separate, create a diversion, and take them by surprise.

 When everything fails, there are always red shirts. The PCs have the occasion of freeing and joining up with plenty of NPCs in the prison. Nothing better than killing off one of them in the most messy way possible to send a message.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 16, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> 6th level for the Abyssal Campaign is very low, I played it with a party averaging a bit more than 8th. At 6th they would have to be _very_ careful, and not knowing when to run is going to be a big problem.




Right, my mistake to remember the wrong suggested level...

Thanks for tips anyway, they will be very useful to me in general, not just with your adventure.   When I manage to run it, I will definitely let you know how it is going! For the moment, it was anyway a very pleasure to read.


----------



## Darthor (Feb 16, 2004)

I've been running this now for about 6 sessions with a party of 6 characters of 9 - 10th level. 

They are now 10th to as much as 12th level. They are in the lower prison and about to enter the monster zone. I have upped the CRs and challenge in a few places to keep it interesting for a group of their size and level.

I and most of them have loved it. Thanks Zappo for creating such an enjoyable adventure.

No deaths so far... but then I'm a softy DM and in our group player death is pretty rare (maybe twice a year without it being desired as a way of retirement by the player).


----------



## Zappo (Feb 16, 2004)

Glad to hear you liked it! The best condition for this adventure is when you can strike a delicate balance where it looks very challenging, but little deaths actually occur. In fact, too many PC deaths can become a serious problem, because after the prison any new PC will not suffer from the archfiend's curse.


----------



## Zappo (Feb 19, 2004)

Updated. An insane derro stalks Broken Reach, and if you think "insane derro" is redundant, think again.

 More evil plans are under development. By the way, anyone knows of a Bodak template? *whistles innocently*

 Mods, if my bumping this thread at every update is a problem, by all means let me know!


----------



## Zappo (Mar 21, 2004)

Updated. Sorry for the long time. The DOC file is now 100 pages long. In other news, xoom sucks and the files are now on another host. 

 Edit: since the new host sucks even more, the files are back on xoom.


----------



## Asmo (Mar 21, 2004)

Li Shenron, about that encounter in Forge of Fury:


Spoiler



this creature is intelligent, so it can speak. Let it know common or some other language that some of the party members knows. I´m sure you can handle it from there.
Don´t forget that this encounter is about negotiation: let the player figure that out instead of just throwing it at the party


.

Asmo


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 24, 2004)

*can't believe I missed this thread*

Hi,

Just downloaded and had a look at your adventure -- very impressive! Funnily enough, I am running an epic game set in the Abyss, also involving Demogorgon. The PCs have spent the last couple of sessions trashing and looting Mithrengo in order to recover a staff of necromancy which holds the soul of one of their dead companions. They have been in and out of Broken Reach several times, have visited Zelatar and are off to Naratyr next to gather more information before they take on Abysm. 


Cheers


Richard


----------



## Zappo (Apr 24, 2004)

Cool! How did you portray Broken Reach?







			
				RichGreen said:
			
		

> The PCs have spent the last couple of sessions trashing and looting Mithrengo in order to recover a staff of necromancy which holds the soul of one of their dead companions.



Deck of many things?


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi,

I used the descriptions in Planes of Chaos. They haven't really explored the Reach and because they are good (two are half celestials and one is a paladin), they've not wanted to spend much time chatting with the locals. All their dealings have been with Red Shroud herself. I'm planning to have her seduce the paladin if I get the chance! Her nalfeshnee consort, Ygrax, has taken a shining to the party's female cleric too....

The party fighter was killed a while ago in Greyhawk by a tough balor called Rakkash, Gatherer of Souls who had a staff of necromancy (from the Epic Level Handbook). I made him ruler of Mithrengo -- the party have just been there, killed lots of demons (including Rakkash, but not his marilith consort) and recovered the staff. They are now back in the Reach.

Their ultimate destination is Abysm -- there are three items they need to recover from Demogorgon's Forbidden Vault: the Sceptre of Good, the Book of Wee Jas and an intelligent warhammer containing the soul of one of the character's mother.

Do you have For Duty and Deity (FR adventure)? It was available as a free download, I think, on the WotC website and has a lot of information about Zelatar and Grazzt's realm.

I have also detailed part of Abysm. Happy to send you my adventure notes, although a lot of it is campaign specific, and not as professionally presented as your adventure.

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Zappo (Apr 24, 2004)

I have For Duty and Deity, and I plan on using lots of its information when I reach the point where the PCs visit the Triple Realm. It'll be a while, however... right now, I'm writing the chase for Red Shroud's daughter and I'll do Mithrengo next. I've actually played the first encounter with Red; the reaction when they realized that she wanted them to kill her own daughter was beautiful. Even the evil party members fell silent for a moment.

 I would love to see your notes! I am wondering what to do with Mithrengo. I can't quite decide whether making it a dungeon crawl, or adding some more plots and schemes, or both! My email is filpolo@tin.it.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 29, 2004)

Any thought of when we might see a new installment?


----------



## Zappo (Apr 29, 2004)

Ah... I've committed myself to DMing a Planescape game at the local gaming club while I'm abroad. The game will be six sessions long, therefore I can't play the Abyssal Campaign there, therefore I've paused that while writing another (short) adventure. I'll upload the current draft of the Abyssal Campaign shortly after making this post (the only new bit is the introduction of Red Shroud, plus some minor reformatting and typo correction). While asking forgivance, I'll give ya the overall plot of the short adventure ("Matter of Opinion"), it's based on a nifty idea IMO. I'll post it if it plays well.

 I don't think there's anyone on the boards that lives in Manchester UK and plays at the Nag's Head pub, but in case you are, skip the rest of the post or face certain doom.



 Ok... the plot of "Matter of Opinion" revolves around an artefact which was forged in Limbo and does... uhm, nothing and everything. The Focus is made of chaos-stuff and it can take any shape _and any power_, depending on what the people around it believe it should do. This is wacky by itself, but Ssendam the Slaad Lord has nothing better to do than going around in disguise and telling people what this thingy does. And to everyone he says a different thing. So we have the githzerai, Shemeshka, the Xaositects, the Anarchists, the Guvners and the Harmonium, all convinced that the artefact is exactly what they need. And the bloody thing actually starts doing what they think it should do as soon as they get close, and stops doing it when the confused PCs drive them away. Xaos ensues. And then Ssendam wants his toy back. The adventure title naturally refers to the Focus itself.

 I'll judge the quality of this idea by the number of players I can drive insane.


----------



## Zappo (May 19, 2004)

A new PDF has been posted, without the watermark, courtesy of Phosphorous. 

 As for updates, I have my last exam on the 2 of june, at which point I should also have completed Matter of Opinion. Then, work on the Abyssal Campaign is going to resume.


----------



## Zappo (Jun 12, 2004)

The .DOC is updated, with a good juicy search-for-the-succubus subquest. I've also added some sidebars on how to turn some NPCs into PCs in case the need arises.

 You can also get my other adventure, Matter of Opinion, here.


----------



## Rigil Kent (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm quite interested in taking a look at this but keep getting an error message on the destination; am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## Rigil Kent (Jul 25, 2004)

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Couchbob (Sep 7, 2004)

Rigil Kent...

The link Zappo posted for Matter of Opinion doesn't seem to be valid.

Both versions of The Abyssal Campaign and the Matter of Opinion module can be found here. 

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/zappo/adventures.html

i am looking forward to reading both of them.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 13, 2004)

Updated with chapter III completed. Lots of new stuff since the last one! We've already played through all of it up to now, so I'll have to keep writing before the next session.


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 13, 2004)

Hurry up!  I'm waiting until you're done before I download it.


----------



## Couchbob (Oct 19, 2004)

me too... im working through matter of opinion with my group right now. they love it.


----------



## Zappo (Dec 31, 2004)

Since I don't want to seem rude, I'm only going to bump this thread for huge updates. Like the current one. I'm sorry that I've slowed down so much, but Real Life is slowly biting away my spare time.

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/zappo/adventures.html

 The adventure is now 153 pages long, and chapter IV is complete.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 31, 2004)

Zappo, I downloaded the pdf but I kept getting errors with the doc file.  It looked (upthread) like someone else had a similar problem.  Can you check to make sure your file's ok? 

Thanks- I'm checking out the pdf presently!


----------



## Zappo (Jan 4, 2005)

I've tried downloading it and it works for me. Most of the other replies were about the old host, and I thought everything was fixed. It is pretty strange that you can download the PDF but not the DOC; they are on the same server and the links are right.

 Anyway, the PDF is presently up to date. The only thing is that I was in a hurry and didn't check for the formatting to be right in the whole document. I hope it's ok.


----------



## Welverin (Jan 14, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Zappo, I downloaded the pdf but I kept getting errors with the doc file.  It looked (upthread) like someone else had a similar problem.  Can you check to make sure your file's ok?
> 
> Thanks- I'm checking out the pdf presently!




Hi J, how you doing?

I just downloaded the doc without trouble, so you might want to try again if you haven't gotten it to work yet.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 6, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> I am writing a long adventure (or short campaign) entirely set in the Abyss. While the adventure is designed with Planescape in mind, it could really be played as standalone, or plugged into any campaign. Since the two chapters I've (almost) completed are already more than 50 pages, and there are seven more to go, the end result is going to be a very long trip.




I'm the same way Zappo, aiming to create a publishable campaign out my Knights of the Lance campaign.

I'd post links, but I can't right now as the artwork I've used in parts of my .pdf  are based on 3d models under NDA with BioWare. 

Gimme a few months and I'll get it out there.

Still, you have to be able to juggle on the fly. I'm about 70 % prepared and 30% on the fly.  Obviously, the pattern of a given session can change depending on what the players choose to do.  Most of the time I see their choices coming. But most is != to all - and sometimes you need to just  fake it as you go.

On the subject of your campaign document format.  It looks nice so far, but it could really do with some improvement in layout and design to make it look a lot more slick and professional.

I can make this look a *lot* better for you if you like.  Should not take me *too long* to do it and I enjoy the work. Drop me a note at steelwind@dladventures.com and let me know if this is something that interests you.


----------



## Zappo (Feb 6, 2005)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> I'm the same way Zappo, aiming to create a publishable campaign out my Knights of the Lance campaign.
> 
> I'd post links, but I can't right now as the artwork I've used in parts of my .pdf are based on 3d models under NDA with BioWare.
> 
> Gimme a few months and I'll get it out there.



"Publishing" isn't going to happen, since I use plenty of Planescape copyrighted material and some non-OGL crunch. I guess you're in the same boat with Dragonlance.  I would like to make it of publishable _quality_, though. A mix of an exercise and a gift to the community.







> Still, you have to be able to juggle on the fly. I'm about 70 % prepared and 30% on the fly. Obviously, the pattern of a given session can change depending on what the players choose to do. Most of the time I see their choices coming. But most is != to all - and sometimes you need to just fake it as you go.



Yes. But I try to give the DM all possible help in that. 


> On the subject of your campaign document format. It looks nice so far, but it could really do with some improvement in layout and design to make it look a lot more slick and professional.
> 
> I can make this look a *lot* better for you if you like. Should not take me *too long* to do it and I enjoy the work. Drop me a note at steelwind@dladventures.com and let me know if this is something that interests you.



The format has lots of room for improvement. No illustrations, discrepancies in stat block formats... but I won't start perfecting the format until the text is mostly done. I _am_ interested in getting it better polished than I could do, but I want to complete the adventure itself before.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 7, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Should any of my players be so sneaky to lurk these boards without telling me, he should stop reading now and report for termination as soon as possible.
> 
> I am writing a long adventure (or short campaign) entirely set in the Abyss. While the adventure is designed with Planescape in mind, it could really be played as standalone, or plugged into any campaign. Since the two chapters I've (almost) completed are already more than 50 pages, and there are seven more to go, the end result is going to be a very long trip.
> 
> ...




I couldn't get it open. I played through some of your campaign earlier this year when my DM ran it. Have you added more since last March?


----------



## Zappo (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, there is one more chapter. What error do you get when you try to open it?


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 7, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Yes, there is one more chapter. What error do you get when you try to open it?




566 Response HTTP Version unsupported. Is this because I am on AOL?


----------



## Zappo (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know, it could be. Try http://wwwstud.dsi.unive.it/~fpolo/abyssal.zip, though I don't think I can keep that up indefinitely.


----------



## Dakkareth (Feb 7, 2005)

Downloaded it but haven't read much of it. It looks really cool and planescapey, though


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 7, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> I don't know, it could be. Try http://wwwstud.dsi.unive.it/~fpolo/abyssal.zip, though I don't think I can keep that up indefinitely.




That worked thanks.


----------



## DM_Fiery_Fist (Apr 29, 2005)

RichGreen,  

I'm currently running an epic-level campaign as well, and I'm getting ready to send a few of my players to the planes.  I would greatly appreciate it if you could email me some of your adventure notes...I'm new to a lot of the epic level and planar stuff, so I need all of the help I can get.    However, if you would email me your adventure notes (at raistilin_magere@yahoo.com) I would be greatly obliged.

To get back on topic, this abyssal campaign is excellent!  Awesome work, I can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## Zappo (Apr 29, 2005)

You won't have to wait much longer. I'm close to completing the next chapter.


----------



## Zappo (May 11, 2005)

Chapter V is largely complete, and the download has been updated! It's a very dark trip which will lead the heroes to meet Demogorgon himself, in the middle of the Temple of Insanity. When faced with a dark demigod, only skillful roleplaying can get you out alive.

Check the first post for the links. I can't guarantee on the host's reliability, but if anyone wants to mirror the files, I'd be grateful - just post the links somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Land Outcast (Nov 7, 2005)

*Still here*

 Keep it up

Even while we remain silent, we support you.  

Great stuff (what was done before, still havn't looked at the update) and I expect no less  .


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (May 25, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> *Keep it up
> 
> Even while we remain silent, we support you.
> 
> Great stuff*  .




Quoted for Emphasis


----------



## Ryltar (May 25, 2006)

Bumped this once already, but the server crash ate my post. So, here's to a great campaign again:

*BUMP*

Keep up the good work! Any chance of an update soon?


----------



## Puskara (May 25, 2006)

*Very nice*

I just started reading this and you have done some really nice work here.  I might have to look into a Planescape book.

Really nice concept and very generous of you to do all this for us.


----------



## wedgeski (May 25, 2006)

Just discovered this thread and had a look through the adventure - very impressive! It's more of a novelty than anything else as I doubt I'll ever run it, but there's a lot of good stuff in there, and I always enjoy seeing how other people put their adventures together.


----------



## Puskara (Jun 21, 2006)

*Curious*

I few questions...

1.  Any chance you would update the adventure with whatever notes you have right now?  I relize these will certainly change but I am interested in where you are planning on going with the remaining chapters.  I am also curious as I am worried about running this and running out of material and having to insert my own sub-standard work.  Your notes might allow me to keep the spirit going if we run out of chapters before the new ones are ready.

2.  Has/is anyone running this one?  How long have you been running it and how far have you made it?

3.  Chapter 5 dissapeared off the file on the site.  Any reason why?

4.  I have noted that there are very few magic items aside form +1 armor and +1 weapons.  Is this a facet of the PS setting that I have just not grasped due to my limited exposure to it?

Thanks!

Puskara


----------



## supermouse (Aug 22, 2006)

Agreed! I just started running the game and hope that you will be done before my group gets to where you are.  I can alway delay them if need be  But your stuff is great!!!


----------



## Land Outcast (Nov 27, 2006)

just wondering about the status of this project...


----------



## DCrane1 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Any Estimated Time of Completion?*



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> just wondering about the status of this project...




Any estimated time of completion?


----------



## Cerulean_Wings (Mar 4, 2008)

Very interesting project! Now, I tried downloading the files, and neither of them works once I open them, it's all gibberish. Not sure what the problem is  :\


----------



## ShadowX (Apr 9, 2008)

*bump*  I remember seeing this long ago and it piqued my interest.  I know Zappo still frequents the boards, so perhaps he can tell us why this project died an ignominious death.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, I really loved this when I downloaded it! I suspect that I haven't seen Chapter 5 yet- I need to check it out. 

Hmm, if Zappo's a community supporter I'll PM him.


----------



## Zappo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi folks,

Well, RL happened. Without getting into details, near the end my spare time quickly dropped from "hours per day" to "OMG incoming deadline!". We played the campaign to the end, but I was never able to write down the ending.

I might have a somewhat more recent version on my home computer, I'll check and compare when I'm back home. If I get some time, I'll make an effort to complete it; I'm afraid the final chapters won't be as long as the rest, though. I simply can't afford writing a half-dozen subquests per chapter or 2000 characters for a NPC any more.


----------



## Zappo (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a more-or-less complete version, by which I mean that there's an ending even if it is a bit too abrupt for my taste. It's 260 pages long, and has 7 full chapters. However, I no longer have access to the hosting I used to use.

Would anyone host the files? The doc version is 3.8 megs, while the PDF is 2.5 megs.


----------



## balterkn (Apr 11, 2008)

Zappo said:
			
		

> I have a more-or-less complete version, by which I mean that there's an ending even if it is a bit too abrupt for my taste. It's 260 pages long, and has 7 full chapters. However, I no longer have access to the hosting I used to use.
> 
> Would anyone host the files? The doc version is 3.8 megs, while the PDF is 2.5 megs.




You can PM me if needed for short-term hosting (I still have a student account at a university I can still use until May 2008 and has web access).

You can also look into various online free hosts:

Google Docs
Geocities

I've used both of these - the docs.google.com site is nice because of no download limits, no size limits, and the ability to continue to edit the document an even allow other authors to edit the document (if you want to get editors involved).


----------



## Tiew (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Zappo, I'm reading the incomplete version of this that the link in the first post goes too. Looks very cool and I'd like to run it. Will you be able to post the completed version?


----------



## Zappo (Apr 17, 2008)

Balterkn: for some reason I didn't get a notification of your message.

I'm going to try to attach it.

edit: works. Do attachments expire eventually?


----------



## Tiew (Apr 17, 2008)

Sweeet.


----------

